# Bird Taxidermy



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Good Evening Folks,

Its been a while since I've logged into the network. Just over three years to be exact. I have question that i am hoping someone might be able to assist me with.

I'm wondering if Troy Garner is still doing taxidermy work for the paying customer. My father used to do taxidermy work and remembered him from the competition days. My dad competed in the professional division but quit that scene in t 1999 and hasn't mounted a bird for probably 7-8 years,

Anyways, we traveled to Kansas last November and killed some beautiful Specks that we would like to get mounted. Since we killed them together and they were first's for us, we would like to preserve the memory through someone who really knows their stuff.

If Troy isn't doing commercial taxidermy work anymore, you guys know of anyone to recommended and who would have the time?

Thanks for you help


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Check out Longgun on this forum. He's done some pretty neat scenes with his waterfowl.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Double that. I have a Red Head he is doing up for me right now. Does awesome work!!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bird mounts*

Only one person will get my birds here in Utah and that's Jeff Nelson down in Payson. He is a few years out, but don't let that scare you. The piece that you receive will be worth every dollar and will make the wait worth it!! Every mount that leaves his house is a competition style mount, and the attention to detail is incredible!

Here is a link to his webpage, and I believe he is on Facebook under the same name.

http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

gooseblaster said:


> Good Evening Folks,
> 
> Its been a while since I've logged into the network. Just over three years to be exact. I have question that i am hoping someone might be able to assist me with.
> 
> ...


"Talk to me Goose"... 

Were you able to find someone to take care of those Tiger Bellies for ya??


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Lots of good suggestions for bird taxidermist have been given. To answer your question more directly, Yes, Troy Garner does still do taxidermy work. He lives just down the road from me. PM me if you want more information.


----------

